# Temporary absence



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey all.  This is a bit belated as I know I already haven't been on much for at least a week. Just wanted to let you all know why - I've been moving into my first apartment for the past week, which has been a ton of work! We're still not done, but getting there. Also brought home a rescue/rehome ball python last weekend, and on top of all of that, we had an oven fire last night and I also woke up sick yesterday morning. :roll: So it's been a bit of a month so far. I'm taking some time to catch up on the forums tonight, but will probably continue to be a bit scarce for the rest of this week because...

I'm getting ready to bring Bindi home!!  This Saturday will be the day, as long as I can find coroplast & get her cage built this week. Going out tomorrow after work to try & find a big enough sheet. After this weekend, things will calm down a LOT more for me & I promise I'll be on more again.  If nothing else, so I can share photos of Bindi as she settles in! So yeah, if anyone has specific questions for me (diet-related, usually), or PMs me, just know that it might take me a bit to get back to you and I apologize in advance.

Hope you're all having a good month, and happy holidays!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like you'll have enough to do for the next month or so  Good luck with everything!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Take care of yourself! Miss you my friend! Happy Christmas in your new home!!!


----------

